# Help please - I am billing for a new gastro



## kyrakaley (Aug 13, 2010)

I am billing for a new gastro doctor and have a question

He is billing an EGD with biopsies with control of bleeding of gastric ulcer

Do I bill 43239 and 43255?

This may be a stupid question but I am learning.

Thank you


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 13, 2010)

First of all, there is no such thing as a stupid answer!  And we are always learning 
Yes, you should code 43239 and 43255-59.


----------

